# Kernel 4.4.21 dell module problem[solved]

## jserink

Hi All:

Have a look a the output below:

```

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ uname -a

Linux jserinki7 4.4.21-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 5 15:09:59 SGT 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ cat /proc/i8k

1.0 A16 -1 60 1 1 3416 3003 -1 -22

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ uname -a

Linux jserinki7 4.4.6-gentoo #6 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 1 04:58:45 EST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ cat /proc/i8k

1.0 A16 7C8TLQ1 57 1 1 3413 3001 -1 -22
```

When running kernel 4.4.21, my dell serial number comes out as "-1", when running kernel 4.4.6, its "7C8TLQ1".

A bug perhaps?

```

jserinki7 jserink # lsmod | grep dell

dell_rbtn               4668  0

dell_wmi                2562  0

sparse_keymap           4050  1 dell_wmi

dell_laptop            16460  0

dcdbas                  5703  1 dell_laptop

dell_smm_hwmon          7609  0

rfkill                 17475  6 cfg80211,dell_rbtn,bluetooth,dell_laptop

wmi                     9378  1 dell_wmi

video                  29160  2 dell_wmi,dell_laptop

dell_smo8800            3654  0

led_class               4423  4 sdhci,iwldvm,dell_laptop,input_leds
```

Thing is, smbios-sys-info returns the correct values:

```

jserinki7 jserink # /usr/sbin/smbios-sys-info

Libsmbios version:      2.2.28

Product Name:           Precision M4600

Vendor:                 Dell Inc.

BIOS Version:           A16

System ID:              0x04A3

Service Tag:            7C8TLQ1

Express Service Code:   15977888569

Asset Tag:              

Property Ownership Tag: 
```

Anyone have a quick work around for this?

My conky is using the i8k_serial which is curretly putting up a "-i" rather than the correct value.

Cheers,

John

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by jserink on Thu Dec 01, 2016 3:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You may try with a recent kernel, not antique ones => kernel.org stable ones of course

----------

## jserink

Antique?

Emerge just pulled it in last week!

:)

John

----------

## Hu

v4.4.21 is relatively new, but it is a stable-series kernel based off v4.4, which was released in January.  Sometimes useful fixes do not get included in stable kernels because no one asks for it to happen.  Thus, for a relatively obscure issue like this, you should look at the release date of the series, not the specific stable kernel.  I think Roman wants you to try v4.8, which was released October 2.

----------

## jserink

 *Hu wrote:*   

> v4.4.21 is relatively new, but it is a stable-series kernel based off v4.4, which was released in January.  Sometimes useful fixes do not get included in stable kernels because no one asks for it to happen.  Thus, for a relatively obscure issue like this, you should look at the release date of the series, not the specific stable kernel.  I think Roman wants you to try v4.8, which was released October 2.

 

Have umasked and emerged 4.76. Will give this a go.

----------

## jserink

Hi Guys:

```
jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ uname -a

Linux jserinki7 4.7.6-gentoo #4 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 8 14:29:10 SGT 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

jserink@jserinki7 ~ $ cat /proc/i8k 

1.0 A16 -1 61 1 1 3372 2997 -1 -22

jserinki7 jserink # /usr/sbin/smbios-sys-info 

Libsmbios version:      2.2.28

Product Name:           Precision M4600

Vendor:                 Dell Inc.

BIOS Version:           A16

System ID:              0x04A3

Service Tag:            7C8TLQ1

Express Service Code:   15977888569

Asset Tag:              

Property Ownership Tag: 
```

Appears the bug is also in 4.7.6.

Cheers,

John

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you may open a bug at kernel.org ... When it's a bug

----------

## Hu

Please use [code] tags on your own.  I have added them to all of your recent posts where I am active, which brings me to four of your posts in the last hour.

On the subject at hand:

Since it worked in an earlier series of stable kernel, and broke sometime in the 4.4.x stable line, this should be relatively easy to bisect.  I suggest you use git bisect to identify the specific patch that broke it.  If you provide that to upstream, it will be much easier for them to determine why you now get the wrong output.

----------

